# What do you pay for delivered LP?



## basswidow (Feb 17, 2010)

I live in N. NJ and the home I bought came with a 500 gal tank owned by Suburban Propane - thus I am locked into buying their propane.

I'd prefer to own my own 1000 gal tank so I could buy propane independently.  Or I could buy this tank from Suburban and then end my contract.  

I am so tired of paying Suburban.  They are the reason I burn wood now.  Still,  I have a propane HWH and Gas dryer (which I could replace with an electric dryer and HWH - rural electric is cheap).  I was last filled in October and they came yesterday.  I used 183 gallons from October til February.  Not bad.  It's been a cold winter and some of that was for heat - but mostly I am pleased with my ability to reduce my consumption of propane by burning wood.

Suburban is not stupid,  they can see I am burning wood now and they are no longer going to get $ 5000 a year from me.  I really feel they are taking atvantage of me.

So,  what do you think is a reasonable price per gallon of delivered LP to a homeowner with a dealer owned 500 gallon tank?

What do you pay per gallon?  I'd really like to know what is the average or what is reasonable.


----------



## Jags (Feb 17, 2010)

$1.40 per gal for my last refill in Dec.


----------



## hokiefan (Feb 17, 2010)

Last delivery Jan 31st  $1.99 gal


----------



## basswidow (Feb 17, 2010)

This really sucks.  

They are charging me $ 3.94 per gallon.  For 183 gallons =  $ 734.02.  

I've really had it with them.  I am at the point to tell them to come pump the tank and I'll dig it up and set it at the road for them to come pick it up.  

This is no way to treat customers.  If they were at all reasonable,  I would use more propane.  I'd love to get it for  $ 2 a gallon.   

I've got to do something about this,  not because it's too much for me,  but because its wrong.   $734 for 5 months is not bad,  but when you break it down into the price per gallon,  I am being taken for a ride.


----------



## Jags (Feb 17, 2010)

Before you go busting down doors (or burning bridges) - call around first.  If you find a big difference between vendors then get'em, but you never know, they might have the best price on the block.


----------



## basswidow (Feb 17, 2010)

I have been making calls and sadly Jags is right.  I have only found 1 dealer that is roughly 50 cents cheaper per gallon,  so about a $ 90 savings.  That's still not enough to make it worth my while to pull the tank and switch to another supplier who could do the same to me.

I just hate the structure.  It's based on usuage.  I cut back on my usuage and my rate went up.  It's like a penalty.

My thought is - that if I own the tank and I don't have a contract,  I could be at a better atvantage and call around to get the best price.

Heck - I only used 183 gallons in 5 months.  For that,  I could get a couple 100 lb cylinders and swap them in and out like a BBQ grill and the price would be significantly less.  If I got an electric dryer and an efficent electric HWH,  the 500 gallons I have now - would last me forever,  seeing that we turn the heaters off with the wood stove.

Still chaps my behind - that I work so hard to scounge and process wood to heat with and they still smack me.


----------



## Mainely Saws (Feb 18, 2010)

Here in southern coastal Maine I pay $2.57 per gallon . My usage has been cut way down & I'm sure my price for propane will climb . It's just like you said , a kind of penalty for not buying enough LP . Of course the propane company will argue that you are actually getting a price reduction by burning more fuel & being a " valued" customer . I don't own any propane tanks so I am tied into one company unless I get tired of being gouged & I'm willing to pay for a new tank to be installed by someone else & hope that the new companies prices don't go up after a period of time . Owning your own tank has some long term advantages but check into the life span & recertification of owning your own tank ......


----------



## Later (Feb 18, 2010)

Suburban just nicked us for just under $4.00 /gal. We use so little that others don't want the bother to deliver.


----------



## ChillyGator (Feb 18, 2010)

$3.00 gall early January      My company sold out to Suburban about 12 years ago and then went back in business 3 years later, I use their tank (500) but they don't charge rent.  Price was as low as $2.40 back in the summer.

I just orderd 50 gallons for insurance (my wood pile is shrinking fast) (my stove is LP)(nightly temps in the 30's all month)


----------



## potter (Feb 18, 2010)

basswidow said:
			
		

> I live in N. NJ and the home I bought came with a 500 gal tank owned by Suburban Propane - thus I am locked into buying their propane.
> 
> I'd prefer to own my own 1000 gal tank so I could buy propane independently.  Or I could buy this tank from Suburban and then end my contract.
> 
> ...


I am with Suburban and plan on buying tanks next year. I paid 2.35, but I buy more to heat a workshop. I only got that price after telling them to come get their tanks.
They are like a car salesman - let me talk to my manager (while they are really having a cup of coffee). It makes me mad that I have to get upset with some poor slave in order to get a fair shake.


----------



## potter (Feb 18, 2010)

basswidow said:
			
		

> This really sucks.
> 
> They are charging me $ 3.94 per gallon.  For 183 gallons =  $ 734.02.
> 
> ...



As a general statement, if a tank is buried it is usually owned by the property owner? Did they install it while you owned the place, or was it already on the property?
I think a new buriable tank is around 1600.00.


----------



## potter (Feb 18, 2010)

Can someone comment on pricing owning your own tank(s)?


----------



## charly (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm in the same boat here in NY, with Suburban. Charged me 3.73 a gallon in December. 250 gallons. Have a 500 gallon tank I like to keep topped for my generator. I told them the average price in NY was 3.23 a gallon. They said they only offer that if you buy over 1000 gallons a year. WHAT!! Crooks! Plus I was given a 60 dollar credit from them at one point, and this would have been the second time they delivered propane , without using that credit. I'll called them on that. They're clever. The hate me because I've been a wood burner since we built the house here over 7 years ago. I've probaly only used 1500 gallons since we've lived here. Makes me feel good , splitting wood.


----------



## Jags (Feb 18, 2010)

potter said:
			
		

> Can someone comment on pricing owning your own tank(s)?



Last time I checked around here - it was just under 2 bucks per gallon storage.


----------



## basswidow (Feb 18, 2010)

xclimber said:
			
		

> I'm in the same boat here in NY, with Suburban. Charged me 3.73 a gallon in December. 250 gallons. Have a 500 gallon tank I like to keep topped for my generator. I told them the average price in NY was 3.23 a gallon. They said they only offer that if you buy over 1000 gallons a year. WHAT!! Crooks! Plus I was given a 60 dollar credit from them at one point, and this would have been the second time they delivered propane , without using that credit. I'll called them on that. They're clever. The hate me because I've been a wood burner since we built the house here over 7 years ago. I've probaly only used 1500 gallons since we've lived here. Makes me feel good , splitting wood.



Thanks for the comfort of knowing I am not the only one.  

When I bought the house from the previous owner (who had the house built new),  I was told in settlement that I had to make a contract with suburban - as they owned the tank - if I wanted propane service for my house.  Prior to settlement - they topped off the tank and I had to pay the previous owner - market price for the remaining propane left behind for me.  We signed the agreement with suburban.  Our first year - we went over $ 5500 in propane - I was in shock.   Their service man actually was the one who recommend to me to get a wood stove.  I bet his boss would flip if he knew that.  But I won't tell - as I appreciated the advice.

I guess I'll quit crying about it.  Doesn't seem to be much I can do about it.  Buy the tank or switch to electric.


----------



## newguyjoe (Feb 18, 2010)

4.95......yes 4.95 per gallon from suburban propane. i even called to ask why. she said cause my usage went down so much they have to charge me more.sir are suplementing your heat  with wood or anything ? yes i am and now you guys are slamming me even more than the 3.70 i was paying last year. im in the same boat, a burried tank owned by them.


----------



## charly (Feb 18, 2010)

I actually got the 60 dollar credit from Suburban, because they settled in court over a buried tank they owned. The owner wanted to buy the tank and switch companies, and because it was in the ground , the owner didn't want to ruin is lawn or what ever was around it. So Suburban refuse to sell him the tank. They went to court and they some how had to give me a 60 dollar credit and who ever else is renting their tanks? Must have been by some agreement by a judge. They also had to sub out another company and pay to fix a split system, air conditoner, that they installed. Once they had to pay to fix my air conditioner, all of a sudden after 5 years, I get a tank rental fee. Aren't they just nice people???! Best thing was alll the years I use to run out quick and tell the delivery guy, not to bother getting the hose out, the tanks still at 75%. Woods Good!


----------



## madison (Feb 18, 2010)

newjoe, sorry to hear that suburban is slamming you, coleman in your area is a bit less and decent to work with...   when we bought our home, and dealt with having suburban removing the tank (from the previous owners), i realized what a tough company they are to deal with, off topic  i immediately bought some of their stock (sph) ... it has a really nice dividend


----------



## woodsman23 (Feb 18, 2010)

2.79 here at burnwell, i use little.


----------



## ChillyGator (Feb 18, 2010)

ChillyGator said:
			
		

> $3.00 gall early January      My company sold out to Suburban about 12 years ago and then went back in business 3 years later, I use their tank (500) but they don't charge rent.  Price was as low as $2.40 back in the summer.
> 
> I just orderd 50 gallons for insurance (my wood pile is shrinking fast) (my stove/oven is LP)(nightly temps in the 30's all month)



February Adjustment:  $3.60 gallon  extra $30...nice


----------



## madison (Feb 19, 2010)

I just got dinged with a rather large price increase, 4.81/gal for 85 gals.  Usage is < 400 gal/yr (gas insert) due to primary burning of a T6.


----------



## rdust (Feb 19, 2010)

First year burning so I bought 800 gallons in Sept.  I paid 1.49 a gallon.  I think current price is 2.10 a gallon.


----------

